# Hen or Roo



## redman40 (Apr 4, 2014)

Trying to figure out these buff beams chicks


----------



## redman40 (Apr 4, 2014)

Buff Bramas chicks


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

If you can get a clearer pic I can take a pretty good guess


----------

